# Ladder



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been scouring the net looking for a ladder to use on the back of my truck to get to my new ladder rack on order. So far no luck. Any great ideas will be massively appreciated. I'm thinking 5 ft high 10 inches wide would work well. But i cant even get close yet. I've called 5 different places and I'm hitting brick walls. Even the folks who make my service body couldn't help me today.
I'm attaching a pic. I want the ladder on the left side not on door. Though the door will hold me and it's not ruled out yet.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Go to a welding shop and get one custom made. A buddy was looking for a ladder rack, didn't want a bolt together one. All the ones he found local were real expensive. So he found out who made the racks for these companies and it ended up being some local welder. He called the guy and asked if he could bring his truck in. The welder already had a pattern for his truck and the materials. Ended up costing less than half what the stores wanted.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plus, if you buy off the net, it will probably be made in china. Support local small business.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Have you checked out RV ladders?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Ask the guy who put his name on your utility body. Do you not own a welder? Do most plumbers not know how to weld? Make up your own.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Chonkie , I was trying to buy off net,,, didn't want to drive around to rv places. Plumber Freind gave me welder name. I have a couple friends who weld,, CUZ THIS PLUMBER ISN'T MOST PLUMBER,, I don't weld. Lol


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I wanted easy peesy nice and easy, shiny too.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

3553 Ladders on this site. If i don't find here I'm hitting the streets.
http://www.globalindustrial.com/searchResult?p=category1_id=1U&q=ladders


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a little giant 22' Stands vertical in the van and is all I need. I do also have a 3' little giant step ladder. 

Check out American Van. They have ladder rack set ups where the rack comes down the sides so you load the ladder chest high.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I have a little giant 22' Stands vertical in the van and is all I need. I do also have a 3' little giant step ladder.
> 
> Check out American Van. They have ladder rack set ups where the rack comes down the sides so you load the ladder chest high.


Yeah I considered the fold down but wanted a real rack set up. If I used ladder all the time I would have. I went for this and got the quick latch add on. 
And I did check American van, it's where I ordered the rack from.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I picked this up today. Found a place that wholesales these to winnebago etc and they were very cool and let me buy 1. 100 bucks. But I'm afraid it might not hold up. But it's a good start. It's going to fit right and if it goes down I can take it to a fabricator and have him copy the design in a more sturdier material. This is flimsy aluminum and has a limit off 300 pds. I'm 225


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I need a new ladder to get at my new ladder on my new rack that comes off from said rack with just a 1/4 throw.
Notice the last bar, it's a roller. It's an alurack. Supposed to go on a Dodge Ram promoter.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Accidentally clicked post to soon.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

????


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Hillside said:


> ????


Thank you so much. Will research more on that today. Thanks again. I decided not to use the flimsy rv ladder.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

There are nicer ones available but just threw those out there if that's the route you would want to go


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Hillside said:


> There are nicer ones available but just threw those out there if that's the route you would want to go


Thanks, yes it was one of my ideas. Searching now


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

*Please dont buy anything until you talk to me, i can help*

Whats up man, hey im in orange county and im also a plumber and im also deeply invested into offroad racing, i have a million friends with welders and full blown fabrication shops. When i need something custom for my work truck i take it into them and draw something up and them make it out of whatever material i want...... AND the setup your looking for.....i have on my work truck. ....PM me and ill shoot you my number and im 100% positive i can help ya out. ........ for a fraction of the cost too....and i can send you some pics of my setup.


----------

